# Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge



## heiti1976 (21. Mai 2013)

Erst einmal ein "Hallo" in die  Runde. Ich bin neu hier im Forum und muss sagen : Super!
Sehr informativ!
Ich stelle mich erst einmal kurz vor. Ich heiße Marc komme aus der Nähe von Meppen. Ich habe seit einem Jahr meinen ersten eigenen Teich. Leider habe ich da einige Sachen gemacht, die ich nachdem ich hier einiges gelesen habe, wohl besser anders hätte machen sollen. 
Mein Teich ist nicht gerade klein, so in etwa 50 m³. Er besitzt keine BA, was schon mal nicht optimal ist. Aber so ist es nun. Trotzdem möchte ich natürlich halbwegs klares Wasser und gute Wasserwerte haben. Mein Filter wird von einer Pumpe mit 8500l gespeist, was denke ich fast zu wenig ist. Der Filter besteht aus 4 Regentonnen eckig. In der ersten Tonne eine Art Vortex mit UV Amalgam (Tauchversion) 42W. In der zweiten Kammer Bürsten. Dritte Kammer verscheidene Matten von grob zu fein. 4 Kammer Biofilter mit Schaumwürfeln, Rohstücken, Lavagesetin belüftet. Danach BAchlauf wieder zurück in den Teich. Ich bin gerade dabei ein SIFI vor die erste Kammer zu setzten um dort schon einiges heraus zu holen. 
Da meine Pumpe nur einen Ansaugpunkt hat würde ich gerne mit einem regilierbaren y Stück auch den Skimmer, der sonst seperat läuft betreiben, da die eingebaute am Skimmer einfach ein Witz ist. Kann das funktionieren? Gibt es hier im Forum USer die ihre Pumpe mit so einem Verteiler auf zwei Ansaugpunkte erweitert haben? Oder ist der Verlust an Power zu groß? 
Mein nächstes Problem ist das obwohl mein Filter seit drei Wochen läuft das Wasser nicht klar wird viel Schwebstofe und Fadenalgen. Was tun? 
Mein drittes Problem ist die Frage des Umsatzes meines Filters. Komisccherweise muss ich meine Pumpe drosseln sonst läuft mein Filter über. Ich komme trotz geringen Rohrdurchmessers (50er Eingang) und großem Höhenuterschied nicht ohne Drosselung aus.
Die Tonnen sind mit 75 er Rohren verbunden und auch der Auslass zum Bachlauf ist 75er Rohr. Normalerweise so meine Theorie dürfte da nicht überlaufen, tut es aber.
Vielleicht noch kurz zu meinem Fischbestand 16 Kois zwischen 10 und 30cm. Alle wohl auf. 
Ich hoffe ihr habt einige Tipps was man besser machen kann ohne jetzt ein Trommelfolter etc.einzubauen. Mir geht es vorallem um die Optimierung meines bestehenden System. 
Optimierung der Filtermedien,Pumpe, Skimmeranschluss,Dreck- und Fadeanalgenbeseitigung evtl. mit Brottrunk oder ähnlichem?
Danke für die hoffentlich zahlreichen Tipss!
Gruß Der Marc


----------



## Nori (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Mal auf die Schnelle:
Pumpe größer (gibt momentan ein Hammerangebot für die 16000-er Laguna um die 150,- €)
Verrohrung zusätzlich um DN 100 erweitern. (läuft nat über, da DN 50 ne Druckleitung und DN 70 ne Schwerkraftleitung)
Schaumwürfel weg und __ Hel-X dafür - Pseudo-Vortex durch SIFI ersetzen
Die alte 8000-er Pumpe nur für den Skimmer verwenden - y-Regelung  erfordert auch noch Rückschlagventile - ist schlecht für den Durchsatz.


Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Danke schon mal für die Antworten!
HAbe gestern meinen Bogensiebfilter angeschlossen und er läuft super! Eiweißabschäumer produziert reichlich Schaum. Ichhabe meinen Tonnen genauso angeschlossen, dass das Wasser von unten nach oben strömt. Habe aber meine Filtermatten liegend im Filter und nicht so schön wie Jürgen. Ist das ein Nachteil wenn die Matten liegen? Genauso habe ich mein UV jetzt nach dem Bogensieb, weil es Platz u. Pumptechnisch nicht anders ging. Ist das ein großer Nachteil? Habe hier viel gelesen über __ Hel-X gelesen. Ist es wirklich so gut? Ich denke darüber nach zwei Kammern mit Helix zu füllen (schwebend und ruhend) dafür aber den Pseudo Vortex aufzugeben, nur wohin dann mit dem UV??
Gruß Marc


----------



## heiti1976 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Eine Frage noch:
Gibt es eine praktikable Lösung mit meiner vorhanden Pumpe auch den Skimmer zu betreiben? Bzw. sollte ich falls es nicht die Möglichkeit gibt liber am Grund wie bisher oder mit dem Skimmer saugen und von dort aus in den Filter?
Gruß Marc


----------



## juerg_we (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo marc,
ich habe das nur so gemacht dass es mehr oberfläche gibt,dein system geht auch .musst halt nur öfter saubermachen, was macht das wasser wenn die matten voll sind????
hast du mal bilder???
tauch uvc kenne ich mich leider nicht aus
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ Marc:
Wenn du den Skimmer mit deiner 8000-er betreibst, dann kannst die andere Pumpe auch ne Nummer kleiner verbauen - also auch ne 8-10000-er - deine Verrohrung musst ja sowieso noch erweitern (also schon beide Pumpen in den Filter leiten).
Ich würde dir zu einem (passiven) Schwimmskimmer raten - aber nimm den größten den du bekommen kannst - mit der 8000-er bekommst du da schon einen guten Durchsatz.
Matten liegend ist ok -  den Tauch UVC unterhalb des Siebfilters reinlegen geht das nicht??

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo Marc

Erstmal zu deinen Tonnen wie gross sind die überhaupt 200L 300L oder gar grösser ?



> Mein nächstes Problem ist das obwohl mein Filter seit drei Wochen läuft das Wasser nicht klar wird viel Schwebstofe und Fadenalgen. Was tun?



Was sind schon Wochen, am Teich und seiner Entwicklung rechnet man in Monate wenn nicht sogar in Jahre.

Was meinst du mit Power (an einer 8500er Pumpe) ?,deine Algen und dein Schmutz im Teich vermehren sich schneller als du die aus deinem Teich pumpst, da liegt schon mal ein Hauptproblem

dann ein Rat von mir, setze an deine 8500er einen Skimmer und pumpe den in deinen Bachlauf ,
 dann Bau deinen Teich um auf Schwerkraft und  betreibe deinen Filter mit min.einem 30 T Liter Flow und nicht mit 10 T Liter, denn das wird dir nur Schlamm und Dreck am Boden bringen.

Alles was du weniger machst ist nur arbeit die du auf nächstes Jahr verschiebst ,wenn du einen Umbau wagst kannst  du mal über eine oder zwei Mammutpumpen nachdenken .

was hast du eigentlich für einen Teich ? die Form ,Pflanzzonen ja nein,Flachwasser ,Eckig ,Rund?
Mache mal Bilder vom IST zustand ,wie soll man etwas verbessern das man gar nicht sieht

Ich habe auch keinen normalen BA eher einen innenliegende Bodenflächen Absaugung über ein Rohr ,die bei mir seit Jahren super funzt....... 

ich sag ja nicht das das die beste Lösung ist aber mit Sicherheit besser und vor allem Sparsamer als gepumpt:smoki

Gruss Patrick 

Ps. höre auf zu Krümmeln , das funzt bei 50 m³ nicht mehr


----------



## heiti1976 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Das heisst alles weg und BA einbauen?? Oder wie soll ich auf Schwerkraft umbauen? Wie kriege ich so viel Flow hin, wenn jetzt die Tonnen schon bei der kleinen Pumpe überlaufen??
Wäre es nicht evtl. sinnvoll eine zweite Reihe Filtertonnen auf Dauer zu installieren, somit habe ich mehr Filtervolumen, und mehr Flow . Evtl. eine größere Pumpe oder eine zweite? Gibt es außer bei Oase Pumpen die über einen seperaten Sauganschluss verfügen?
Ich mache heute mal Bilder vom Teich und vom Filter!
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich denke bei deinem Besatz ist der Totalumbau nicht nötig - 10 koi auf 45000 Litern stellen große Herausforderung an den Filter.
Bevor du allerdings alles mit Tonnen zustellst, solltest du wie du es ja auch haben willst, deinen Bestand überarbeiten.
Ich pumpe mit einer 7500-er einen Meter hoch, anschließend läuft das Wasser in Schwerkraft über ein DN 70 in eine Tonne und 2 Stck. DN 50 schaffen das gerade noch (obwohl die mehr Fläche haben als die eine DN 70).
Du pumpst mit einer 8000-er und ein DN 70 kann das nicht schaffen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Übrigens kaufe ich ein "keine" - ...stellen keine (!) große Herausforderung...

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo!
Habe mal Bilder vom Teich und Filter gemacht. Den letzten Kommentar verstehe ich leider nicht.
Keiner eine Idee bzgl. einer Pumpe?


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich hab Oben geschrieben:
"...10 Koi auf 45000 Liter stellen große Herausforderung..." - ich hab das "keine" vergessen - die stellen absolut keine große Herausforderung an den Filter!

Nochmal zu Verständnis:
Die flache Kiste ist ein Siebfilter-Eigenbau, oder?
Wie viele große Tonnen hast du dann noch verbaut?
Weil ich es auf dem einen Bild gerade sehe:
Die Matten sollten auf keinen Fall den Tonnenein-oder Tonnenausgang verdecken - die Matten schneidet man formschlüssig zu, dass sie stramm reingedrückt werden können. Man sollte auch ein eine großflächige Beschwerung denken - ich verwende Säcke mit Muschelkalk.

Generell ist es schlecht die Medien so einfach in die Tonne zu werfen, da sich das Wasser dann immer den Weg an den Medien vorbei sucht und so fast keine Filtrierung stattfindet.

In den Regentonnen hat man auch diese Querstreben - darunter einen dünnen Medienträger einlegen und schon hat man flächigen Druck auf die Matten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Danke für die Ratschläge!
Insgesamt sind es vier Regentonnen
1. Pseudo Vortex mit UV Amalgam Tauch UVC
2. Bürsten und oben auf zwei grobe MAtten
3. Mittlere und feine Matten
4. 2 Sack Lava ein Sack Reststücke mit Filtermatten ein Sack Rohrstücke und der Abschäumer.
Das mit dem Medienträger verstehe ich nicht..gibts da ein Bild zu? Wäre es nicht generell besser die Matten hochkant in die Tonnen zu bauen? Gibt es Möglichkeiten? Holzgestell oder ähnliches?
Wenn ich ein zweiten Ablauf mit 50er Rohr an jede Tonne mache und zum Bachlauf ein 110 Rohr nehme, vielleicht noch etwas Höhenversatz zwischen den Tonnen einbaue, müsste das doch deutlich mehr Flow ermöglichen, so dass ich meine Pumpe nicht mehr durch den Kugelhahn drosseln muss oder?
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ein Medienträger ist eine gelöcherte Kunststoffplatte - Holz würde ich nicht in den Filter einbauen.

Man muss in einer Filtertonne ganz Unten immer ca. 10 cm als Absetzvolumen einplanen - das grenzt man durch Distanzstücke und eben einem Medienträger ab (als Distanzstücke kann man gut DN 50 Rohrabfälle benutzen, die man mittels Rasterbänder am Medienträger befestigt - man baut quasi einen doppelten Boden ein. An diese Absetzkammer ist dann auch der Ablaufhahn angeschlossen.
Danach kannst die Matten einlegen - ich würde in einer Tonne je 2 Matten PPI 10, PPI 20 und PPI 30 mit einer Stärke von 5 cm einlegen  (und auch entsprechend gegen Aufschwimmen sichern).
Wenn man partout Bürsten reinstellen will, dann kann man die in Drainagerohre stellen - die Rohre gibt's als 10m Rolle im Baumarkt (ist halt ne scheiss Arbeit, die gelben Rohre mittels Heißluftfön in gerade Form zu bringen - so hat man dann auch wieder ne feste Basis für einen Medienträger um nach den Bürsten weitere Medien einzubauen.

Wenn du schon einen weiteren Ablauf reinschneidest nimm mind. DN 70, besser noch DN 100.
(in Schwerkraft laufen ca. 15000 Liter durch ein DN 100) - mit einem DN 50 würde es sehr wahrscheinlich mit deiner aktuellen Pumpe funktionieren, aber nimm lieber einen größeren Querschnitt.
Ich habe zusätzlich noch einen DN 50 Überlauf (reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme) verbaut, der wieder direkt in den Teich mündet.
Der große Ablauft passt - allerdings immer die Pumpenleistung im Auge behalten (falls ne 2-te Pumpe mit rein soll)

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Ist ein Medienträger notwendig?
Ich habe ganz unten in den Tonnen eine umgedrehte Gemüsekiste und darauf habe ich die Matten. Damit sie nicht auftreiben und etwas "Luft" dazwischen ist kommt nach jeder Matte ein kleiner Stein. Nur bei der Bürstenkammer habe ich die Bürsten bis fast auf den Grund der Tonne. Zum säubern hole ich immer alles aus den Tonnen und spritze alles sauber, bis auf die letzte Kammer.
Problem ist natürlich neue Rohre im System einzubauen, da ich die 75er mittig eingebaut habe und daher wenig Platz ist. Entweder an der Seite oder noch neben die bestehenden Rohre quetschen..
__ Hel-X in eine Kammer oder wie oft beschrieben in zwei Kammern? Einmal schwebend einmal ruhend? Und wieviel Liter brauche ich dann insgesamt etwa 160 Liter?
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo Marc,
mit deiner Gemüsekiste hast ja den gleichen Effekt - die Steine zwischen den Matten kannst dir sparen - die kannst einfach übereinander legen - falls du neue Matten anschaffst kannst auch welche mit Noppen oder Wellenschnitt nehmen - dann bekommst auch etwas "Luft" dazwischen.
Wie gesagt ich hab aus den Drainagerohren 2 Module gebastelt (jeweils ca. 8 Rohre/Bürsten) die ich dann entnehmen kann (ich reinige die Teile aber während der Saison nicht) - Nebeneffekt: die Bürsten stehen schön ohne jegliche Halterung in der Tonne auf einem Medienträger.
Falls du das eine 70-er Rohr mittig eingebaut hast, bekommst du doch leicht noch je ein 70-er links und rechts davon in die Tonne - das passt dann auch.

Zu deiner Anordnung:
Wenn du deine Bürsten weiterverwenden willst (wie lang sind deine Bürsten?):
Setz die Teile in Tonne 1 und steck den UVC dazwischen (hätte auch noch den Vorteil, dass deine Tonnenwandung nicht direkt bestrahlt wird - das Tonnenmaterial mag dies UV-Strahlung nämlich nicht). Zum Abschluß verdecke alles mit einer genau passenden PPI 10 Matte.
Tonne 2 dann die mechanische Vorabscheidung: die 6 Matten wie beschrieben - wenn deine Bürsten nicht zu lang sind, kannst auch die Bürsten und die Matten in einer Tonne unterbringen!

In die nächste Tonne dann das bewegte __ Hel-X (ca. 70-90 Liter) und in die nächste das ruhende Hel-X.
Ich würde jeweils 100 Liter vom 12-er in schwebend und schwimmend kaufen - wenn du dann einige in die jeweilige andere Tonne mit reinfüllst macht das nichts.

Im Prinzip reichen also 3 Tonnen und dein Vorfilter aus - bei deiner 8000-er Pumpe genügen auch 2 x DN 70 Verbindungen, wenn ne weitere Pumpe mit ran soll müssen es mind. 3 Stck. sein.


Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Danke dir!
Schadet die UV Starhlung nicht den Bürsten (50cm)  auch und gehr dadurch nicht auch Strahlung verloren?? Ich habe meine Bürsten schön aufrecht ineinander gequtscht. Bilde mir ein das es besser reinigt als hängend. Mit den Rohren würden die Bürsten sich aber nicht mehr so schön ineinder verzahnen?
Habe jetzt folgende Tankdurchführung :http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-20-Stck-Ta...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cc2f9e5fc
und überlege jetzt mal diese zu verwenden, da kann ich mir den Flansch sparen um die Tonnen wieder auseinader zu kriegen. Mit den Rohrmuffen die ich vorher hatte war das eine Katastrophe!
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-20-Stck-Ta...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cc2f9e5fc
Würdest Du die Tonnen dann auch von der Höhe ausrichten? Erste höher als zweite etc.?
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Na bei 50 cm-Bürsten würdest du doch die Bürsten, und 5 oder 6 Matten in eine Tonne bekommen, oder?

Ansonsten gibt's bei den 50-er Verbindungen auch welche mit Gummidichtung und einer großen Mutter (die hab ich verbaut). Da kann man direkt einen Schlauch montieren und wenn man will auch auf normale HD-Rohre übergehen (siehst du in meinem Album am Tonnenausgang).

Ich würde aber trotzdem mind. die 70-er nehmen - sonst fängst bald wieder an mit Umbauen.

Beim UVC bin ich jetzt von meiner Methode ausgegangen - ich hab nämlich zwischen den beiden Modulen noch ne Tauchpumpe mit eingebaut - das wäre ein guter Platz für die UVC, wenn man nichts separates aus Edelstahl oder Alublech bauen will.

An der Höhe würde ich nichts machen- es läuft ja so wie sie stehen, oder?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Was ich gerade auf einem deiner Bilder noch gesehen hab:
Mich wundert deine Verärgerung über die Tonnenverbinder nicht - so wie du das gemacht hast, hab ich das auch noch nie gesehen.
Normalerweise muss man in den Flansch ein Stück dieser schwarzen Rohre einkleben (z.B. mit Tangit) - auf diesen Rohrstummel passt dann ein normales HT-Rohr (jeweils das Weiberl, also die Muffe - entweder nimmt man eine Doppelmuffe mit der entsprechenden Länge oder man nimmt eine kurze Doppelmuffe und muss halt entsprechend lange PVC-Rohre (die Schwarzen!) in den Flansch einkleben.
Ich glaube die orangenen Rohre lassen sich auch kleben, aber die grauen HT-Rohre nicht!


Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
So wie es jetzt ist ist ist ea ganz gut ich kann den Flansch auseinader drehen und fertig. Vorher hatte ich Muffen das war eine Quälerei die auseinader zu bekommen. Schwarze Rohre habe ich nicht gesehen bis jetz( im Baumarkt). Ist aber verklebt und ist dicht. das ist die Hauptsache!
Die Flansche sehen echt gut aus man muss nur kleben und nicht auch noch Schrauben!
Gruß Marc


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Schau mal hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tankdurchfuh...ich_Zubehör&hash=item19dcd5ea9d#ht_3430wt_721

Da gibt es Schraubanschlüsse in sämtlichen Querschnitten (auf Wunsch auch schon mit einem PVC-Rohr (oder Bogen) eingeklebt - das graue Rohr bitte nicht mit den normalen HT-Rohren verwechseln, das sind PVC Rohre auf denen du dann HT-Rohre aufstecken kannst.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Die Versraubungen werd ich mir auch holen,finde die praktischer als die üblichen Tankdurchführungen. Aber warum kein HT Rohr ist doch vile billiger als das PVC Rohr und dicht ist es bei mir auch! Habe von PVC Welt so ein Kleber incl. Dichter. 
Gruß Marc


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Oky, Fehler erkannt mit 1m Rohr kommt man ja länger hin und die Verklebung hält dann wahrscheinlich Bombe. Aber gut manchmal ist es von Vorteil, das das geklebt wieder aufzubekommen ist...
Gruß Marc


----------



## Olli.P (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hi,

bei "diesen" Verschraubungen sollte man aufpassen! 

Ich habe solche günstigen Verschraubungen in DN 110 und DN 50 für meine IBC gekauft und mich erst über die 110er geärgert............... 

Denn auf der Gewindeseite lässt sich zu 99% kein DN 110 Rohr einkleben, jedenfalls passte das bei mir nicht. Ich habe mir dann aus dem Baumarkt "100"er Dunstabzugshauben Rohre besorgt und dann erst davon was eingeklebt und habe da dann die 110er draufgeklebt.

Also besser vorher anfragen!

Bei den DN 50 Flanschen war es erst so, das man beidseitig ein Rohr einkleben konnte. Aber als ich mir noch welche nachkaufen musste, war das auch bei diesen vorbei! Die 50er Durchführungen habe ich dann mühselig mit einer Schleifhülse für die Bohrmaschine an der Gewindeseite auf weiten müssen.............. :__ nase

Und auch die Flächen die aufs Material, sprich Tonnenwand greifen sind nich soo pralle!!
Geschweige denn die Papier dünnen Dichtungen................. :evil


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich hab die Teile aus obigen Link noch nicht probiert - ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich wusste gar nicht, dass es jenseits von DN 50 sowas schraubbares gibt.
In den meisten Fällen braucht man aber auf der Mutternseite kein Rohrstück - und auf der anderen Seite bietet obiger Verkäufer auch gleich einen "Klebeservice" mit an.
Wenn man sich die Filterangebote des obigen Anbieters aber anschaut, da steckt er HT-Rohre von Innen in die Mutter - es sollte also funktionieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Muss der Ablauf vom Bogensieb dann nicht auch grösser? Sonst läuft mir der über oder?
Gruss Marc


----------



## Nori (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Wenn ich das Bild richtig interprediere ist das nur ein DN 50 - da gehört bei der 8000-er Pumpe mindestens ein DN 70 ran, wenn du vielleicht noch was mit ranhängen willst (2-te oder größere Pumpe) ein DN 100.
Ich würde auch in der Druckzuleitung auf diese winkelige Verlegung verzichten - das nimmt nur Förderleistung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## heiti1976 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hey!
Danke dir Nori für die Antworten. Ich kann an meiner Pumpe max 40er Schlauch anschließen und hab dann auf 50er Rohr vergrößert. Wenn ich jetzt auf 75er oder 110er vergrößere, bleibt ja an der Pumpe alles beim alten nur die Verrohrung danach ändert sich, oder hab ich da ein Denkfehler? 
Gruß MArc


----------



## Nori (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ich meinte nicht, dass du was am Querschnitt zwischen Pumpe und Siebfilter ändern sollst, sondern deine winkelige Verlegung ist strömungstechnisch nicht sehr gut - dein Abgang am Siebfilter muss mindestens DN 70 sein - dann läuft auch den Sieb nicht über, denn für 6-7000 Liter gepumpt brauchst du mindestens ein DN 70 damit die Wassermenge in Schwerkraft abgeführt werden kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Ein Teil der Beiträge wurde in dieses Thema verschoben.


----------



## _didi_ (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo,
kurz zu dem Shop mit den Verschraubungen. Ich habe mein ganzes Zeug von dem Jungen bezogen, ihn aber vorher angerufen.
Definitiv kann man in o.g. Verschraubungen kein Rohr einkleben. und dicht bekommt man die auch nur mit zusätzlich Kleber.
besser, wenn man beidseitig mit Rohren weiter will ist das hier 
Zwar mehr Aufwand beim Einbau ( besonders unten in der Tonne  aber flexibler und dicht..

Grüße didi


----------



## Patrick K (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo 

Ich hab an meinem Filter nur Verschraubungen wie diese verbaut, die hab ich vor gut 6 Jahren festgezogen seit dem kümmere ich mich um die schönen Seiten des Teichbesitzers
sind nicht gerade GÜNSTIG aber wenn ich mir den Ärger von manchen so anschaue ,ist es mir das wert

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pvc-und-fittinge/durchfuehrungen/durchfuehrung-75903-klebe-aussen-pvc.php

Gruss Patrick der dafür nur einmal Geld ausgegeben hat


----------



## Nori (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

@ didi:
Das kann aber nicht sein - er bietet ja die Verschraubungen mit verklebten Rohr an - und das in jeder Größe.
(oder meinst du ein Rohr an der Mutternseite?)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Hallo Didi,


ich hab dir mal einen link rausgesucht - da stehen auch die Bemaßungen der Teile dabei

http://www.teichshop-franken.de/PVC...ankanschluesse-54/PVC-Tankdurchfuehrung-1448/


----------



## _didi_ (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Filter Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Öhm...ich brauch nix mehr von dem Zeuch...ich wollte nur meinen Senf dazu geben...
@Nori na klar meine ich die Mutterseite..

Die Tankverschraubung habe ich am Einlauf vom UVC die sind teuer aber halten, das stimmt.
Zwischen den Tonnen sind aber die Folienflansche am besten...


----------

